

[Ask HN]: What is the funniest thing you've seen or heard at your job? - cdgreen1

I figure HN can use some comic relief ever once in a while.<p>I will be posting more comic questions if this one does good.
======
smil3y
retail management. more specifically, grocery stores. Ive managed several.
this is number one on my list. maybe more of a pet peeve. working in an aisle,
stocking, tagging, reset, talking with a customer, any boring daily chore.
dressed in the standard boring company garb, shirt that states the company
name, name badge clearly stating name, with company logo on it.

customer: "do you work here?"

really?

no, I dont work here. I just enjoy standing around impersonating a supermarket
manager all day just to answer these types of questions.

